
Cilium 1.5: Scaling to 5k nodes and 100k pods, BPF-based SNAT, and more - okket
https://cilium.io/blog/2019/04/24/cilium-15/
======
ncmncm
I can't tell what Cilium is, from their web site. Clue?

